# Dog Show



## Morkie (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi, does anyone know of any dog shows - fun or rescue or anything really - in Ashford area or towards the coast such as Folkestone, Romney Hythe etc, many thanks


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

no there aren't any yet tad early for companion shows.


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

If you live in kent and are on facebook check out the link below my signature his one to give you an idea what is on there.



Bark In The Park

Fun dog show & family day out, in aid of Kent Greyhound Rescue. Stalls selling gifts, cakes, and lots more. There will also be a refreshment tent and a small car boots sale. Come along, have a great time and help us raise money, to help our lovely greyhounds, lurchers and whippets in need of new homes. The Green is near to the seafront in Hythe.

free entry. Opens 10.30am until 4pm
The Green, Hythe. Kent CT21 6HX


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

SmokeyRabbit said:


> If you live in kent and are on facebook check out the link below my signature his one to give you an idea what is on there.
> 
> Bark In The Park
> 
> ...


what date is it hun?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dexter said:


> what date is it hun?


I think its July :smile:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> I think its July :smile:


ok ta. if i can have more details i'll put a poster up in my dog food shop.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I think original poster had copied the details from the kent and sussex show facebook group in their signature (i was already linked to it)
But have checked their and they dont have a date either, have searched internet but cant find one yet, could only find details of last years which was in July


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

Beth's Companion dog show 2nd July 2011
Greenways,London Road(A20),West Malling Near Maidstone
Kent
ME19 5AN

Pedigree Classes - Judge-Malcolm Gough

1. AV Puppy
2.AV Sporting
3.AV Non Sporting
4.AV Open
5.)AV Veteran - 8years and over

b.I.S, R.B.I.S, B.V.I.S, B.P.I.S

Novelty classes -Judge- Hayley Skippings

Best crossbreed puppy 6-12months
Best Crossbreed Veteran
Best Movement
Best Rescue
Best Crossbreed
Handsome Dog
Prettiest Bitch
Best 6 Legs
Most Appealing Eyes
Best Condition
KC Companion Dog Club Class
Best Trick
Waggiest Tail
FANCY DRESS adult and dog
Fancy dress child and dog
Show Organisers Choice

Best Novelty in show, Best Reserve Novelty,Best Crossbreed Veteran,Best Novelty Rescue

Schuedule available from:[email protected]

OR Beths Show | Facebook


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SmokeyRabbit said:


> Beth's Companion dog show 2nd July 2011
> Greenways,London Road(A20),West Malling Near Maidstone
> Kent
> ME19 5AN
> ...


Looks like a good one
Thanks very much I have put it in my diary, its the day before Windsor but sure I can make it


----------



## bethsdogshow (Apr 24, 2011)

hi charity dog show 2nd of july 2011, near west malling, kent,

face book link below,

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

SmokeyRabbit said:


> If you live in kent and are on facebook check out the link below my signature his one to give you an idea what is on there.
> 
> Bark In The Park
> 
> ...


can i have the date of this show please?


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

Fun Dog Show
Sunday 15th May
At: Farming World
(Faversham Show Ground)
Faversham,

FARMING WORLD IS SIGNPOSTED FROM M2/A2/THANET WAY (A299)

11.30am start
Entries taken from 10.45am
1a. Best Puppy (4 to 12mths)
2a. Most Handsome Dog
3a. Prettiest Bitch
4a. Cuddliest/Cutest
5a. Junior Handler (16yrs and under)
6a. Best Condition
7a. Best Rescue / Re-homed
8a. Best Mover
9a. Most Appealing Eyes
10a. A V Open (any dog or bitch)
11a. Best Veteran (7yrs and over)
12a. Best Fancy Dressed
13a. Dog the Judge Would Take Home

Classes £3 each or four for £10. ALL entries on the day
Rosettes 1st - 6th and 'special award' rosettes to those not placed
Family pets and non-pedigree dogs very welcome!
Dogs must be kept on a lead at ALL times ~ Please clear up after your dog
This event is being held as part of the
Kent Festival of Showing & Dressage
Website: www.cbequine.co.uk or e-mail: [email protected]
Admission to main show is free for spectators * Hot and cold food/drink on sale


----------

